#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخاست ic تغذیه تیونر کارت dvbs2

## khalafzahedi

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید  خواهشا اگر این icرادارید IMG_20200625_134615.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید  خواهشا اگر این icرادارید IMG_20200625_134615.jpg


سلام مهندس جان. نه ندارم متاسفانه

----------

*amirmorady*

----------

